# Great boxes and a bunch of BIG girls RELEASED!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The fishing has been about as good as it gets for us over the last couple days. Drifting deep mud with scattered shell throwing popping cork and shrimp has been the ticket. Not only are our clients catching good numbers of fish, but they are also releasing trophy trout, most trips are releasing a couple in fact.

We have boat(s) open this Wed-Sun for anyone interested in catching some fish!

Contact Daniel for more details or to secure your date:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]
www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Enjoy the pictures and we hope to hear from you soon and get you in on the action!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

